# Employing a maid: in Dubai on husband's visa



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
There is a girl we would like to employ as a housemaid (liveout, does not live with us) but she is on her husband's sponsorship. Can we employ her as a housemaid or we need to sponsor her ourselves. 
I was thinking that many companies here employ wives on husband's visa post a NOC from the husband, does that extend to housemaids as well or no? I would avoid anything which might be illegal 
Thanks


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

The DNRD does both the work permit and residence visa for the maid sponsorship so check with them. You might be able to do just the work permit since she already has residence visa.

That said, it's not uncommon for people to employ maids part-time who are sponsored by someone else for residence, but it is illegal and both you and maid risk fines. And of course, if she steals something then you're in a tricky spot when it comes to reporting it to the police.


----------

